# Pen Gun? Flare Gun?



## DA SWO (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Pen flares!!! Sweet


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 25, 2011)

Pen flare launcher!  Those are fun.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll be happy to take it off your hands for you.


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 25, 2011)

It looks like a pen flare initiator however there's a pocket clip on it, which I have never seen.  If it is the initiator, then it will shoot pen flares and set off shot gun primers for you.  They're great for initiating shock tube/NONEL.  Looks a little old though :)


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 25, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> It looks like a pen flare initiator however there's a pocket clip on it, which I have never seen. If it is the initiator, then it will shoot pen flares and set off shot gun primers for you. They're great for initiating shock tube/NONEL. Looks a little old though :)



The "knob" half way down is the trigger, found it at my dad's;so no telling how old it is.  Guess I need to find some flares to play with (HH6 will shit a brick on this, LOL).


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 25, 2011)

I prefer 12ga flares myself. ;)  Bigger bang for the buck.  But pen flares are fun, my Dad has a couple but he's not willing to let them out of his sticky fingers yet.


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 25, 2011)

SOWT said:


> The "knob" half way down is the trigger, found it at my dad's;so no telling how old it is.  Guess I need to find some flares to play with (HH6 will shit a brick on this, LOL).


Yeah I noticed your trigger haha.  Nothing but a spring loaded firing pin inside of a case.  Simple and effective.  Have fun!  Make sure plenty of alcohol is involved :)


----------



## Manolito (Feb 25, 2011)

Check with your Coast Guard friends they still issue them for their life vests.
Work very well not so much with alcohol involved. or in my case not with alcohol.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 25, 2011)

Manolito said:


> Check with your Coast Guard friends they still issue them for their life vests.
> Work very well not so much with alcohol involved. or in my case not with alcohol.








  Checking.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 25, 2011)

Mmm... can't recognize the model. The big problem with pen flares is that each manufacturer of the flares also makes their own launcher... becomes an issue, since some of the military ones also function as an initiator for shock tube, while others are only good for flares.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Iraqis love pen flares and those 12g  riot (less leathal round) rounds in and around the Baghdad area...


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 28, 2011)

MacGyver uses a pen flare in the intro to, erm, MacGyver ergo, pen flares are cool.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Feb 28, 2011)

When i was in the stan we (for some unknown reason) let the ANP rock them.... until one guy , while trying to shoot it at some kid, shot himself in the shoulder with it.


----------



## sfmike (Mar 13, 2011)

I carried one of these in Vietnam.  They came with red and with green flares.  The only problem was that if you were signalling a helicopter with a flare, the chopper pilots could easily mistake the flare for a tracer.  The red ones looked like American tracers and the green looked like VC/NVA tracers.


----------

